# Where do you do your ironing ....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

....   Sorry   question I know but I was just doing the ironing earlier and I always put K in bath and then sit on toilet seat and iron with ironing board low in the bathroom , didn't think anything of it until Dh says you iron in the weirdest places    
I see it as multitasking 


So where do you do your ironing ?

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Do what??


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ironing??


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Whats ironing?!?!?!?!

   

Seriously though, you IRON in the bathroom?!?!?


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I don't....my dh does all mine


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

that is fantastic Suzie, you go girl + multitask away    

i iron as + when needed, as i only mainly need clothes for work as dont have a life other than that + dog walkign in dont really iron but if needs be i put the board in the room, in the hall (in the way of everyone wanting to be past menaing DP  ) or in the spare room, basically anywhere i feel like shotting the thing up  

DP sticks to the one place + thats the kitchen, weird how thats where i never put it ey   he wont let me iron his clothes dont know why  

xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Bathroom     I don't have a plug near my bathroom. I iron in front room when lo is napping.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Human beings were not meant to iron, that's why God invented lycra.... 

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry Suzie but i laughed out loud imagining you sat on the loo doing your ironing. Do you do any numbers on the loo while ironing? now that would be multi tasking      

I try not to iron unless i have too and then its usually DS clothes which i now do in the kitchen, before it was the lounge


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Really got me thinking now - darned if I can remember the last time I saw the iron. I'm going to go and see where it is...........................


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I did iron a skirt the other day in the conservatory


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I send mine to the ironing woman!! I dont know if she does it in the bathroom but I couldnt care less!! i hate Ironing a simply WONT do it!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I always do mine when K is having her lunch!!

So the kitchen, boring i know!!


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

loving the thought of ironing on the loo!!!

I must admit I mainly send mine out to an ironing woman   as I absolutaly hate ironing and as I do everything else as DH is lazy   I decided to send it out, but sometimes I do have to iron things, last week I stood on the decking outside with the sun shining and ironed, now if I could do that all the time I would get rid of the ironing woman!!!

I am amazed at how many of you don't iron, whats your secret, my washing always looks like screwed up messes and needs ironing so how do you avoid this!!! I have a tumble dryer and admit some things like pjyamas and things can come out without needing ironing, but when line drying or anything else it all needs ironing!!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I have to iron for about 2 or 3 hours once a week and i do it in the kitchen if lo is about or living room if he's asleep.  

I would love a life free of ironing.... sometimes at night i have a glass of wine and end up calling friends all evening to get me through it. dh calls it polyphonic wine.  but before I know it I'm done.  

When lo was newborn I started ironing all his baby grows and vests now I still have to do his pj's they just look so much nicer and i wish I'd never started it as I can't stop now.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Suze iron in the bathroom!!!  


I send the bedding , dresses and trousers (dry cleaned) to be ironed via the laundrette and then iron in the hall as I need- usually the morning of work and jeans etc


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

love the idea of you ironing in the bathroom!

The ironing fairy (aka MiL) comes here once a week to do ours


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I found them  

The iron was on top of the fridge freezer, and the ironing board was by the side of the wardrobe in the nursery  . I'll have to find a new home for it  .

I do plan to iron bubs clothes - no reason why he should look as scruffy as his mum. But I'm no good at it - need some lessons.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

> I am amazed at how many of you don't iron, whats your secret, my washing always looks like screwed up messes and needs ironing so how do you avoid this!!! I have a tumble dryer and admit some things like pjyamas and things can come out without needing ironing, but when line drying or anything else it all needs ironing!!


Dont tuble dry anything  everything gets shaken to death before being hung up and trousers get pulled straight and down iykwim mean so they dont need ironing. Another trick is to hand your tops on coat hangers on the line as you then dont get peg marks. I only do this for my clothes sod DP's


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ironing in the bathroom?  on a serious note is it safe to have something electrical so near the water?  on a funny note, what a place to iron? and how long do you leave K in the bath? 

our ironing board has once again found it's way into the baby's room now that we managed to drag her cot in our room, but I iron as and when we need things; DH irons his own stuff for work. 

I hate ironing....who invented the blasted thing anyway??


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Suzie- As always hun you make me  - bet K loves his bath with Mummy ironing!!!

I only iron every few weeks and hang things up as and when they come out of the tumble dryer (i tumble them for a few mins even after a line dry!)

xxxxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Suzie, the bathroom!!

I do mine in a spare bedroom, usually once a week for about 2 hours. LO has an ELC iron so he can help 

I HATE to see clothes which havent been ironed. DP thinks I'm bonkers cos I like to iron stuff, put it away in drawers & wardrobe and then I may need to re-iron it before I put it on at a later date. My mam mentioned it to DP the other week about how I used to do that at home and he burst out laughing and said things hadn't changed.

Since LO came along I dont iron vests, pj's, knickers (stuff that no-one sees)etc.

My DP's mum used to iron his socks for him when he was at home - even his work socks that he used to hide in heavy work boots 

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

the plug is actually in hallway and toilet is no where near bath. So no chance of electric and water mixing 

.... I can't complain as dh does all cleaning ( he is obsessed) and ironing is all I have to do. 

Would like a mil like some of yours who does it !

X


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

lol at your ironing room Suzie !!!
I dont iron if i can help it, i pll all the clothes into shape b4 dryng, and will buy as much stuff as i can that doesnt need ironing !! even bought all new bedding last month that is iron free  
DH is ex forces so is fab at ironing, he does all his own stuff, it shows how often it gets used it still has a european plug on it and we left Holland in 06 !!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We iron on landing but it has to be a wedding or a funeral!  I send all my suits for work to dry cleaners and pull into shape everything else prior to drying.  All my blouses and DH's uniform (polo shirts and cargo pants) all survive the experience without a crease, I put it down to not having too fast a spin and then getting it straight out and hung up!  I also agree with putting tops and blouses on hangers on line to avoid peg marks!

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The kitchen altho I am desperate to move all ironing stuff into the spare room once its finished


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

DH does all the ironing - and he does it in some odd places sometimes. 

I remember when we first got together, he had my doorkey as he was doing some work in my garden, and i came home from work one friday afternoon to find him on the patio wearing nothing but a pair of rugby shirts doing all my ironing in the sunshine!! I knew i would marry him at that point.....


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

I was wetting myself reading about you ironing on the loo - thought it was brill, I read it out to DH and he went a bit pale... he said that electricity can arc in an environment like a bathroom (water in the air), so even though the plug is somewhere else if the iron is in there it can be a bit suss. Just thought I would mention  

I dont do ironing at all, I like to wear the creases out    - its my way of saving the environment!

R
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i   too at suzie ironing on the loo.............how long does K stay in the bath for though?   

i send mine to the ironing lady   and top layers only - vests, PJs etc we wear as they are  

ritz


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

K loves the bath so he is usually in there having a soak for half hour 
I might have to sit on bottom step to third floor which is by family bathroom door ! 

X


----------

